# Great lakes largemouth Series



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We have expanded the series to 3 divisions this year. 

We have to eight events in the Central Erie division out of West Harbor and the championship. Here are the dates for the Central Erie.

April 29 - West Harbor
July 1st - West Harbor 
July 8 - West Harbor 
July 22 - West Harbor 
August 5 - West Harbor 
August 19 - West Harbor
September 9 - West Harbor 
September 23 - West Harbor

Championship October 14th.

We are also finalizing the dates for the Detroit River Division and the Cleveland Division. These 2 divisions should add 10 more events.

You only have to fish 4 out of the 18 events to make the championship and can fish between any divisions. 

With this schedule you should still be able to fish all your hometown circuits and come out and qualify for the Great lakes largemouth Series Championship.

I have attached the Entry forms for the Central Erie Division or you can visit the website to enter online at www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Excited for this years series!!!! April can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

The 2012 Great Lakes largemouth Series has added 2 new divisions this year. The Cleveland Division and the Detroit River Division.

We now have 3 divisions which lead to a 100% pay-out championship.

Central Erie division launches out of West harbor. Cleveland Division launches out of the Edgewater ramp and the Detroit River division launches out of the Metro Park Ramp.

The Great lakes Largemouth Series offers a total of 17 division tournaments. 

To qualify for the championship, you can fish tournaments with in all divisions. 

You just have to participate in 4 series events and yo qualify for the championship. 

In addition our sponsors will be giving away prizes at each event and they offer incentives that either save you money on there products and even can save you money on next years entry fee's. 

We will be updating the incentives page.

Attached are the entry form's. 

You can review the rules, last years tournament results and sponsors on the link below. 


www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com for more info.

Central Lake Erie Division

April 29 
July 1st
July 8
July 22
August 5
August 19
September 9
September 23

Championship October 14

Cleveland Division

April 15 - Edgewater Ramp 
July 15 - Edgewater Ramp 
August 26 - Edgewater Ramp 
September 16 - Edgewater Ramp 


Detroit River Division 2012

June 9 - Lake Erie Metropark 
July 7 - Lake Erie Metropark 
August 11 - Lake Erie Metropark 
September 1 - Lake Erie Metropark 
September 8 - Lake Erie Metropark

We look forward to seeing everyone this year.

David Hoheisel
www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

I have corrected the Date for the Central Erie Division. 

The correct date has been changed from June 24th to July 1st due to the off limits.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

There are some great upcoming bass events with the pro's teaching us their secrets. 

Stop by and check out our table at these Bass Weekends.

We will be set up with Great lakes Largemouth Series information.

Here are the dates and locations.

March 3rd and 4th at Fin Feather Fur. Paul Elias will be speaking. 

March 17th and 18th bass weekend at Knox Marine. David Dudley will be speaking.

See you then!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Got a question about these tournaments......do some anglers not leave west harbor? Seems you could get your limit of bass pretty quick just fishing the docks there. Caught many 5 pounders on the way to the big lake.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

That is totally up to you.. Guess it all depends if you think you have the fish to be competitive right there in West Harbor.. Ben & I fished the first event and at the end of the day with less than hour to go made 2 real nice culls right in West Harbor before check in..

I personally would say that majority run to East Harbor or Bay area.. It was a great little series last year and expect it to get even better this year..


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Also, one more question.....can we trailer to where ever....or do you have to launch at west harbor?


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Have to launch in West Harbor..


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad to hear Sharpnack is on board again with the tourny's!!!! Hopefully we can pull a few Big Bass awards again!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i would love to fish these. If you know anyone that needs a partner please let me know thanks


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you have a boat or are you looking for a partner with a boat. I will keep my ears open and let you know.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Just a reminder that the first event in the Cleveland division on April 15th and the first West Harbor Division event is on April 29th.

See you then


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Just a reminder that we will have the first event of the year on Sunday, 15th in the Cleveland division at the edgewater ramp. 

You can enter online at www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com

You can also enter the day of the event but there is a $10 late fee if paying at the ramp.

See you all on Sunday.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

How did the Cleveland vent go??


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

What did it take to win yesterday?


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Just under 20#.. 2nd was 16 ish and the rest of 3-5th was between 14.38 and 15..


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lundr16 (Nov 13, 2009)

How many boats did it draw for cleveland on 15th and w. harb on 29th? Thx


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Cleveland had I think like 12 (Weather was brutal that day) and we had either 17 or 19 Sunday @ West Harbor..


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

When will the results be posted? Thanks!?!


----------



## GLLS (May 11, 2011)

Results are up... Sorry for delay works been brutal... Congratulations to Kip Bodkin for his win with 19.14lbs.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Nope.. Not working.. Links are messed up..


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

if u like on central deivision it just sends it right to the cleveland one....they are attached....so u still cannot see the results of the west harbor tournament.


----------



## GLLS (May 11, 2011)

I think we're good on the results now... www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The results page comes up but the results are cut off.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

you can click the link now but half the results are cut off.


----------

